# موضوع للنقاش هل من الممكن تحويل الصوت لطاقة ؟



## عثمانوفسكي (26 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم.من فضلكم هل ممكن تحويل الموجات الصوتية إلى طاقة كهربائية و شكرا


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (27 مارس 2009)

*هل من الممكن تحويل الصوت لطاقة؟*

هل من الممكن تحويل الصوت لطاقة؟ و شكرا


----------



## alsane (27 مارس 2009)

ممكن تحويل طاقة الصوت الى طاقة كهرباءية كما تعلم الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث ولاكنها تتحول من شكل لآخر


----------



## zeid25 (28 مارس 2009)

بكل تأكيد يمكن القيام بذلك
نحن نقوم فعليا بذلك كل يوم وجهاز الميكرفون يحول الطاقة الصوتية الى طاقة كهربائية
كذلك مذياع اي جهاز يمكنك استعماله لذلك حيث يمكنك التكلم امامه وستحصل على
الطاقة الكهربائية منه ولكن مقدار الطاقة صغير للغاية

:16:


----------



## خالد العشا (31 مارس 2009)

ايضا لاتنسى خصايص المواد وطبيعتها فجزء منها سوف ينعكس واخر سوف يمتص من بعض اجزا الوسط والاخر سوف يتشتت وهكذا .علي ماعتقد


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

هناك موضوع مشابه ذكر فيه الكثير أرجو أن تتصف القسم ... وسأحاول أن أضع لك الرابط قريبا ان شاء الله ..


----------



## خالد العشا (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بكل تاكيد فالصوت ماهو الي طاقة فهو عبارة عن تخلخلات وتضاغطات ويمكن تكبيرها وتحويلها الي كهرباء مثلا ولكن كما ذكر لاننسي طبيعة المواد !


----------



## زهير انيس ضاهر (19 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية الوحدة والبناء
منذ ثلا ثين سنة عملت في شركة فرنسية لحفر الأنفاق ، كانت تستخدم هاتف داخلي ( انتر فون ) بين داخل النفق والخارج لمسافة تزيد عن عشرة كم .
يكفي ان تضع كبل ذو عازلية عالية بين الهاتفين ، دون استخدام اي مصدر للطاقة وتتكلم .
قمت بتفكيك عناصر تلفون تالف فقط من قبيل الفضول وحب المعرفة ، كان المكرفون ديناميكي ( يتحرك مغناطيس صغير داخل ملف نتيجة الأهتزازات للغشاء ، الناتجة عن الذبذبات الصوتية ، فيتولد تيار كهربائي تردده وشدته يوازيان الذبذبات الصوتية ، ليلتقطها المستقبل في الهاتف الثاني من خلال سماعة ديناميكية مماثلة للميكروفون .
الطاقة الصوتية تحولت إلى طاقة كهربائية من المرسل وصلت إلى المستقبل لتعكس آلية العمل من طاقة كهربائية إلى طاقة صوتية مع ضياع جزء من الطاقة ، لكن المحادثة كانت تتم بكل سهولة ووضوح .
فقط الرنين للإعلام عن طلب الرد على الهاتف ، كان الهاتف مزود بمولد صغير يرسل اشارة الطلب بالتحريك اليدوي.


----------



## mustafa' (7 يناير 2011)

باللتأكيد يمكن تحويل ال الموجات الصوتيى إلى مو جات كهربائية عن طريق الميكروفون و العكس من طريق السبيكر ولكن هل كافية من اجل انتاج طاقة حقيقية قد تستعمل للإضائة مثلاإ


----------

